# Tired of rainy couch time



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm tired of all this F'n rain 
Sometimes you just gotta go, rain or not 
Aside from the rain, it was slow, but I've had worse days. The best part though, at least it was cool and not blazing hot, no jet skis, no one else around, all to myself.
Had schools of lady fish and spanish blitzing and going nuts. One slot red, a samich sized grouper, life could be worse.

Let's kick it off with some rain









My shoes bring the sunshine on a cloudy day 









How about some more rain


















......and, how about soem running in the rain :thumbsup:


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Looks like a good day to me! Certainly beats my day.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Yep, sick of the couch here too.... But I'm too far from the coast to just say "screw it" and go anyway...

I was playing with my 6/0 in the living room this afternoon. My wife looked at me like I was stupid while I was making "drag" sounds... haha


----------



## deltacreekflies (Oct 25, 2012)

NICE grouper ....... damn the torpedoes and full speed ahead... because rain at 45mph hurts like ......yep


----------



## flyfisher (May 31, 2008)

*Things can change in a hurry, huh?*

I was looking back at some old posts. Like you, when I read this I thought it would never stop raining and the water would never clear up.

I had to run to the beach today for work (no fishing) but it looked beautiful along the beach.


----------

